# Gun tax law



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

Someone told me that the congress was trying to slide a new law by us. He said that they are talking about mandatory registration of all guns(long and handguns) and then charge us a tax for each one we own. Has anyone else heard this? I am hoping this is a nasty rumor. If not,:SHOCKED: its time to email my elected officials.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

justsaygeo said:


> Someone told me that the congress was trying to slide a new law by us. He said that they are talking about mandatory registration of all guns(long and handguns) and then charge us a tax for each one we own. Has anyone else heard this? I am hoping this is a nasty rumor. If not,:SHOCKED: its time to email my elected officials.


If you feel strongly about your right to "...keep and bear arms..." for hunting, recreation, self-defense etc. you probably should have contacted your elected officials a long time ago and continued to do so on a regular basis rather than waiting for a draconian gun control measure - rumored or otherwise - to gain foothold. There's no time like the present.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

while this one is just a rumor,there is indeed a constant attack on our 2nd ammendment rights. Anti-gun activists are at the highest levels of our government. They will stop at nothing to take them from us. Join the NRA if you aren't already a member. Check out the MGO website there is a ton of info on there that will help keep up with the latest attacks on gun owners. Inform yourself and anyone else that will listen.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wait and see what these leftist wackos are going to try to do.


----------



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the responses to my question. Hoppes, you sound like your angry with me for asking the question, like I am just now taking action. Just to let you know I do regularly contact my elected reps. But it usually helps to know what issue I want to express to them. So I try to stay informed on current legislation that is up for consideration, that is why I take the time to ask others on this forum. Thanks again to all who support our freedoms.


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got a questionnaire from the NRA talking about some legislature that is in the works. I don't remember if they talked about this one you are asking about. But I did see something on there about Feds being able to access your medical records to deem if you are fit to own. I used to belong to the NRA years ago , I think it's time to rejoin.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually it's not a rumor. H.R. 45 is a bill that could slip by us because it has to do with finance so it really doesn't need a vote. Basically it's a " Comply or become a instant criminal" law. $50 per gun tax on every gun you own, registered on your yearly tax return, criminal background check, mental check, random house inspections at their discretion to see if your firearms are safely stored, your responsibility to maintain records of who you sell any guns to... Apparently, some Dems have a problem with it. Logistics are to great but you never know.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

There are many good sites out there to keep up on what the Legislators are proposing for gun and/or gun control....both Michigan and Federal.
Here's a few.......
http://mcrgo.org/mcrgo/

http://keepandbeararms.com/

http://www.migunowners.org/?

http://home.nra.org/#/home

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(umskjeqqycwwjrem31saxl55))/mileg.aspx?page=home


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> Actually it's not a rumor. H.R. 45 is a bill that could slip by us because it has to do with finance so it really doesn't need a vote. Basically it's a " Comply or become a instant criminal" law. $50 per gun tax on every gun you own, registered on your yearly tax return, criminal background check, mental check, random house inspections at their discretion to see if your firearms are safely stored, your responsibility to maintain records of who you sell any guns to... Apparently, some Dems have a problem with it. Logistics are to great but you never know.


 
"random house checks" violate the 4th amendment. getting searrh warrants is very time consuming and still require probable cause.

the wash. dc case, by defining firearms ownership as an individual right, providied a great deal of protection to firearms owners.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

HR 45

*Official Summary*

1/6/2009--Introduced.
Blair Holt&apos;s Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - Amends the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act to prohibit a person from possessing a firearm unless that person has been issued a firearm license under this Act or a state system certified under this Act and such license has not been invalidated or revoked. Prescribes license application, issuance, and renewal requirements.
Prohibits transferring or receiving a qualifying firearm unless the recipient presents a valid firearms license, the license is verified, and the dealer records a tracking authorization number. Prescribes firearms transfer reporting and record keeping requirements. Directs the Attorney General to establish and maintain a federal record of sale system.
Prohibits: 
*(1)* transferring a firearm to any person other than a licensee, unless the transfer is processed through a licensed dealer in accordance with national instant criminal background check system requirements, with exceptions; 
*(2)* a licensed manufacturer or dealer from failing to comply with reporting and record keeping requirements of this Act; 
*(3)* failing to report the loss or theft of the firearm to the Attorney General within 72 hours; 
*(4)* failing to report to the Attorney General an address change within 60 days; or 
*(5)* keeping a loaded firearm, or an unloaded firearm and ammunition for the firearm, knowingly or recklessly disregarding the risk that a child is capable of gaining access, if a child uses the firearm and causes death or serious bodily injury.
Prescribes criminal penalties for violations of firearms provisions covered by this Act.
Directs the Attorney General to: 
*(1)* establish and maintain a firearm injury information clearinghouse; 
*(2)* conduct continuing studies and investigations of firearm-related deaths and injuries; and 
*(3)* collect and maintain current production and sales figures of each licensed manufacturer.
Authorizes the Attorney General to certify state firearm licensing or record of sale systems.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

dogwhistle said:


> the wash. dc case, by defining firearms ownership as an individual right, providied a great deal of protection to firearms owners.


This is true to a limited extent (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/District_of_Columbia_v._Heller)......there is another case they will be hearing soon that is more important......http://www.examiner.com/x-25100-Phoenix-Gun-Rights-Examiner~y2009m10d7-Supreme-Court-will-consider-challenges-to-gun-control-under-the-Second-Amendment.....
a 5-4 vote is not good!.....one of those judges could be hit by a bus at any time and Obama picks the next judge!....all of a sudden 5-4 the OTHER way!.....then we are screwed!


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

This bill has absolutely NO cosponsors. Without cosponsors, it's going nowhere. The congressman who introduced it is a former Black Panther that the Dems are even embarrassed by. Save your energy for when something important comes along.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

dogwhistle said:


> "random house checks" violate the 4th amendment. getting searrh warrants is very time consuming and still require probable cause.
> 
> the wash. dc case, by defining firearms ownership as an individual right, providied a great deal of protection to firearms owners.


 I didn't say it's right, I'm just giving what I read. Is everyone happy with the goverments actions? They've gone way off the path. 8,000 pages of tax laws even the IRS doesn't understand. Laws that are antiquated and in need of revocation. Did you hear about the one out West? I can't remember what state but it goe like this " Any time there are 3 or more indians grouped together, they can be considered a war party and can be killed'' Could you imagine the problems that would be started if someone acted out on this? A new law should be enacted that states no more laws to be enacted until all laws are gone thru and cleaned up, eliminated, or rewritten to make sense in this era. The first to go is tax laws. Everyone who works pays a flat tax no matter what you make.


----------

